
Scientists ‘freeze’ light for an entire minute - kumarshantanu
http://io9.com/scientists-freeze-light-for-an-entire-minute-912634479
======
ColinWright
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6101970](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6101970)

